# Some of my mantids



## tier (Sep 22, 2007)

You can watch the a little big pictures in completely full screen if you click into them and move the cursor to the top or bottom of your screen and than stop clicking. They become a nice size than ;-)

edit: This is just working AFTER you have opend up the too big picture but not working with the small pictures directly showen.





Mating Popa spurca crassa





Two Gongylus gongylodes males try to mate





Freshly hatched Gongylus gongylodes and one week old larvae 2.





Gongylus mating





Idolomantis diabolica male wants to mate while female is building an ootheca





Tenodera spec (cf. angustipennis) rules the TV

Best regards,

tier


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## spawn (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow! You have a very, very impressive collection. When did you take those pictures of the Idolomantis and Gongylus?


----------



## butlittlegood (Sep 22, 2007)

tier wow!Your mantid are fantastic!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 22, 2007)

You definately seem to know what you're doing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2007)

Those are just great! I Do you get to watch any of your own shows on the tv? :lol:


----------



## tier (Sep 22, 2007)

Ohh, thank you a lot!

Ok, exclusive, just for you:

Here are some pics I took today and they took a little more time than the pictures above 





Gongylus gongylodes, Larvae 1 eating krull-fly





Gongylus gongylodes, Larvae 1 eating krull-fly





Idolomorpha lateralis, female, one week adult


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes , yes in case your wondering now I am jealouse :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

I like that remote control one! :lol:


----------



## lynnu (Sep 23, 2007)

nice pic! baravo !


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 23, 2007)

States of the art,

Great job you have done! tier


----------



## Mantida (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice gongylodes.  

I've always wanted that species... you are lucky. :wink:


----------

